# Verzauberung ab 225 in Uldamann



## moped (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.
Ich muß jetzt bald nach Uldamann um 
weiter zulernen. Ich weiß auch wo und bei wem.
Jetzt meine Frage, was sollte ich alles mitnehmen
an Staub und Essenzen damit ich nicht nochmal
da rein muß?
Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## selenah (20. Dezember 2006)

eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du ausreichend gold dabei hast (kA, wieviel du dort ausgeben mußt). 
wie bei den anderen lehrern auch, kostet das erlernen von neuen rezepten/formeln keine materialien, sondern "nur" bares.


----------



## Zoka (20. Dezember 2006)

trotzdem sollte man Material mitnehmen mit den man bis auf skill 265 kommen kann sonst muss man immer wieder nach Uldaman bis man den Skill erreicht hat

Mit Skill 265 gibt es bei dem Verzauber-Lehrer die letzte Formel (soweit ich weiß )


----------



## daLord (20. Dezember 2006)

Ja 265 kann hinkommen, könnte sogar nur 260 sein weiß ich nich mehr.
Aber was spricht den dagegen mehr als 1 mal nach uldaman zu gehen? Ich stell mir grad vor ich wär in ner ulda gruppe und da bringt erst mal jemand seinen skill auf 40 punkte hoch? das wär doch wohl ziemlich assi oder? Alle stehen dumm rum bis derjenige endlich fertig ist. Außerdem kann man auch locker mal mit drei verzaubereren kurz reinspringen und sich von hintereingang bis zur lehrerin kämpfen. Ich war selbst als 42 mage mit nem 50er mage und nem 43 hm drin hat super geklappt.


----------



## Zoka (20. Dezember 2006)

wie man das mit seiner gruppe regelt ist dann wohl deren Angelegenheit

und ob das nun aufhält oder nicht, danach wurde nicht gefragt

btw ne gute Gruppe kann auch schon mal weiter die instanz leer machen


----------



## Bashilly (20. Dezember 2006)

Da du dort ja eh skillen musst, biete in der Hauptstadt an dass diejenigen, die mitkommen die Verzauberungen bekommen, die du zum skillen benötigst. Gratisverzauberungen hat jeder gerne.


----------



## moped (21. Dezember 2006)

Danke für Eure Antworten,
aber was ich einentlich wissen wollte ist,
was soll ich mitnehmen. Visionenstaub, Splitter,
oder von jedem etwas?


----------



## Rigoletto (21. Dezember 2006)

Schau dir einfach die Sachen an die ein Verzauberer machen kann mit diesem Level, und diese Sachen nimmst dann halt mit.

Ich schau sowas immer bei www.thottbot.com nach, geht aber bei blasc auch irgendwie.


----------



## Murk (21. Dezember 2006)

du brauchst erst einmal nichts mitzunehmen, denn...
du bekommst den titel- -> 300
dann kannst du ein paar rezepte mitnehmen, sind eh nicht mehr viel, meine noch 4 oder so.
je nachdem wie stark du bist kannst du jederzeit alleine nach uldaman rein, durch den hintereingang, so habe ich es gemacht.
...und die über 250 bekommt man eh nicht beim meister.


----------

